# Loupes



## lyonsacc (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally creating my first fountain pen.  I have never used one before.  I have read a number of articles and watched a few videos about fine tuning the nib.  (I do know to not use the ink that came with the kit)

I have had a request to make a fountain pen, but want to create one for myself to get a feel for it first.  I told him I would let him know when I felt comfortable enough with them to sell them.

I am guessing that it is best to take a good look at the nib before selling a fountain pen.  Do those of you that sell fountain pens test it out first?  Do you take a good look at the nib?  Or is it left up to the buyer to deal with the nib tuning?  Any idea where to get a decent loupe to look at the nib?  Is a 10x loupe going to be good enough?

Thanks for your help!
Dave


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 7, 2014)

RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!

nibs are tuned for the buyer after purchase...they don't leave until they have tested and are happy.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 7, 2014)

I use a Belomo Triplet 10x to examine my pens.  It's a great tool, but you will likely see lots of "flaws" in whatever you look at with 10x mag.  You will need to figure out which "flaws" matter and which don't (or you will drive yourself nuts).  I bought my Belomo from Richard Binder.  (I got the lanyard as well as the loupe and I'm really glad I did).

I feel the nib on a fountain pen should be adjusted to address common flaws before it leaves the shop (e.g. misaligned tines, dirt / debris blockages, nib feed alignment...).  It should write smoothly and reliably after these adjustments.  While cheap kit nibs are more likely to need these adjustments, premium nibs can also arrive needing a bit of love as well.  A 10x loupe makes these adjustments easy for just about anybody.  At this point most buyers will be satisfied with the pen.  I would not wait until a customer was interested in a pen to make these basic adjustments.  I would never show a pen for sale that wasn't ready to write "as is".

Some buyers may have additional requirements that require specialized adjustment to the nib (or replacement with a "special" nib).  Whether you handle those yourself or refer the work to a nib specialist will depend on how much effort you want to put into becoming a nib specialist and what type of customer your are wanting to address.

A final warning.  Don't go overboard examing stuff with a loupe.  Everything will look flawed if you magnify it enough.   (Maybe we need a thread discussing whether a flaw that nobody can see actually exists?).

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Jan 7, 2014)

they have loupes with led lights around the lens that light up the area your trying to see.  that can come in real handy when your blocking the light source from overhead.  I have a couple of those as well as standard loupes.  Google them on amazon they run $17 dollars and up I dont think you will need the ones with uv lights since your not examing stones but who knows.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 8, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> A final warning.  Don't go overboard examing stuff with a loupe.  Everything will look flawed if you magnify it enough.   (Maybe we need a thread discussing whether a flaw that nobody can see actually exists?).
> 
> Ed



That thread has been existent for some time now    I am often accused of breaking out the microscope with things, i.e. my macro lens.  Truth be known magnification is very helpful to us to achieve a higher degree of existence.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the direction guys!


----------



## mototrev (Jan 8, 2014)

The critical thing is the quality of the lens.
A 10x magnification is not always the same quality focus.
Swiss, German, or Japanese made.
I use a 4x  magnification fluro light with a glass lenses as a desk lamp 4 1/2" dia..

The lenses from a broken telephoto lens from a SLR camera. approx 5x 50mm dia.

And a small pocket loupe that has an 8x & a 6x that makes 14x for up close and personal.


----------



## propencity (Jan 8, 2014)

Do those of you that sell fountain pens test it out first?  I always test or ink the pen before going out the door and then flushing out afterwards.

Do you take a good look at the nib?  Examine the slit is in line with the breather hole on the feed.  Write with the pen to check for scratchiness and/or skipping of ink.  Only if needed, I address any issue including making sure the tines are aligned/level to each other.  Check and remove for any lint or blockage on the nib and feed.  And I use 12k micro mesh and/or very fine mylar paper for smoothing.  Again, I only do this when necessary. 

Or is it left up to the buyer to deal with the nib tuning?  I think some of this is the responsibility of the seller.

Any idea where to get a decent loupe to look at the nib?  Is a 10x loupe going to be good enough?  I use 15x loupe with light.  Good enough for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 8, 2014)

Due to the variation in the hand positions of each person they as unique as fingerprints, commonly ranges from 10 to 45 degrees.  Therefore every nib should be adjusted to the person doing the writing.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 8, 2014)

edstreet said:


> parklandturner said:
> 
> 
> > A final warning.  Don't go overboard examing stuff with a loupe.  Everything will look flawed if you magnify it enough.   (Maybe we need a thread discussing whether a flaw that nobody can see actually exists?).
> ...



I may have to think about that statement for awhile !


----------



## Martin G (Jan 9, 2014)

I often use an old 50mm SLR lens as a loupe.  The trick is to hold it backwards and look through the "front" of the lens.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 6, 2014)

This little gem often does the trick: Fountain Pen Supplies | Goulet Loupe | GouletPens.com

I also have one of the ones that is a single loupe on an eye glass frame with a little LED "spotlight".  I use that when I need to have both hands free to manipulate the NIB while examining it.


----------

